# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Travelling Asia for 3 months

## South East Asia

Heh All, 

Need some experienced travellers advice about what I should budget for 3 months in Asia?
Myself and my girlfriend are hoping to see China, Thailland, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia! We have three months for all destinations and wanted to see how much we would need to have a comfortable trip!


Thanks again for any advice!

----------


## Adam huge

Travel in  the Asian countreis is more good.In the India there is more destination and to see the temples and the prestiges place are so much.The Saudi Arab countries is also looks very good to travel.There are so many places to go and enjoyed too.

----------


## anorawillson

It's great to heard that you are traveling Asia for a long time. There is so much to see and do. India and Malaysia are the best places where you can spend more time as there is so much to explore. Different cultures and traditions will fascinate you. If you are first time traveler then I will suggest you that hire an expert who can arrange well.

----------


## GFI

Well, it’s pretty difficult to tell you about 3 month’s budget because I don’t know that anything about you, that in which hotel you want to stay, shopping etc. But if I guess so $10,000 would be enough.

----------


## antony

I would suggest you to plan a tour to Singapore because Singapore is a must see destination in the South East Asia. Getting here is easy and the country beats others in hospitality.

----------


## mikehussy

This trip will require a lot of research and planning. The first general piece of advice that I would give is to first check the weather. Try to avoid the rain seasons, cold winters and unbearable heat. These s enough diversity of climate in these places to make it Possible.

----------


## travelinstyle

Thailand and Cambodia are great to visit. Thailand is abundant with their colorful culture while Cambodia has fascinating temples to explore! Try to consider visiting The Philippines and relax on a beach and so water activities. Philippines is very affordable and 90% of the people knows how to speak english. 

Good luck!

----------


## peterlee

In Asia some countries like India, Sri Lanks and Bangkok are quite cheap if you stay in budget hotel and avoid unnecessary shopping than it would be fine. I would say you must visit Singapore, Hong Kong and Thailnd particularly phuket. These are the most loved places in Asia.

----------


## johan

You can live on £10 a day some places, others will be nearer £15
Some of the hostels and geusthouses are as cheap as £3 a night each and food can be bought for pennies....£1 a day can feed you well in some parts.
In the cities prices are a bit higher but strill very cheap unless you want to eat western food all the time.

----------

